# What is Harry Bosch wearing?



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Has anyone seen the Harry Bosch tv series? (Now on Amazon). This is based of the detective novels by Connelly which were really pretty good.

Anyway, Harry Bosch on the TV series can be seen sporting a dive watch -- does anyone know what it is? Brand? Make? tia,


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Pics please.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Rolex Submariner.
Much more interesting is his audio system. Marantz turntable, McIntosh tube amp, Ohm Walsh speakers.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeap, its a Sub alright 
Bosch (2014-)




Okapi001 said:


> Rolex Submariner.





Okapi001 said:


> Much more interesting is his audio system. Marantz turntable, McIntosh tube amp, Ohm Walsh speakers.



 Screenshots please


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Sub


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Dan83bz said:


> Yeap, its a Sub alright
> Bosch (2014-)
> 
> 
> Screenshots please


Thanks! And thanks for the source. When you look at the show, it almost seems as though the main character is the watch -- i wish they could have been more casual about it... thanks again,


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Dan83bz said:


> Yeap, its a Sub alright
> Bosch (2014-)
> 
> Screenshots please


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Okapi001 said:


> View attachment 3338234


That valve amp is positively yummy-looking.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Okapi001 said:


> Rolex Submariner.
> Much more interesting is his audio system. Marantz turntable, McIntosh tube amp, Ohm Walsh speakers.


+1 for the audiophile


----------



## kweisner (Feb 22, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> That valve amp is positively yummy-looking.


Plenty of valve gear alive and well!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob360 (Mar 10, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> Yeap, its a Sub alright
> Bosch (2014-)
> 
> 
> Screenshots please


The guys there are saying it's a Sea Dweller.


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Rob360 said:


> The guys there are saying it's a Sea Dweller.


What guys?


----------



## Bronte (Dec 11, 2011)

[Edit: Think this is wrong. Actually a Rolex Sea-Dweller 16600. See later post.]

It is a Rolex Sea-Dweller 116600. Reasons:


No cyclops but if you look closely at 3 o'clock you can see something less round and bright than the hour markers, likely a date window.
Less boxy lugs than Submariner No-Date 114060. But no lug holes like prior No-Date 14060 and 14060m.
I've been watching the show (which is pretty bad). In shots not pictured here you can see that it seems to have the new clasp rather than the one with a faux-link pattern.
Hat tip for lug holes, commenter at the bottom here: Bosch (2014-).

Rob360 caused my eureka (assuming me and the commenter are right). The lug-width/clasp discrepancy was subtly bothering me while watching the show last night but not enough to click that it was the new Sea-Dweller.


----------



## Trickydick (Jun 8, 2014)

Nah! I think you're all wrong. Its an Invicta Pro Diver 8926 :-d:-d:-d.
Sorry, I couldn't help myself ;-)


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Bronte said:


> It is a Rolex Sea-Dweller 116600. Reasons:
> 
> 
> No cyclops but if you look closely at 3 o'clock you can see something less round and bright than the hour markers, likely a date window.
> ...


Agreed, it is pretty bad. I'm not sure why, I was all set to like it. I think in part it somehow assumes (the shower writers actually) that we have read the books... And in fact the watch, the way its filmed makes it stand out too much in my opinion.


----------



## Bronte (Dec 11, 2011)

Harpo said:


> Agreed, it is pretty bad. I'm not sure why, I was all set to like it. I think in part it somehow assumes (the shower writers actually) that we have read the books... And in fact the watch, the way its filmed makes it stand out too much in my opinion.


The watch does somehow seem to feature pretty prominently in the show. Think this may be in part because they're in LA and Bosch is often wearing his sleeves rolled up with no jacket.

As to why it's bad, I could go on at length, but one issue seems to be some questionable supporting actors. Jamie Hector, who played Marlo on The Wire and plays Bosch's partner here, is not a very good actor. He worked well as Marlo--a character that didn't really talk--but has poor delivery and minimal range.


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Bronte said:


> The watch does somehow seem to feature pretty prominently in the show. Think this may be in part because they're in LA and Bosch is often wearing his sleeves rolled up with no jacket.
> 
> As to why it's bad, I could go on at length, but one issue seems to be some questionable supporting actors. Jamie Hector, who played Marlo on The Wire and plays Bosch's partner here, is not a very good actor. He worked well as Marlo--a character that didn't really talk--but has poor delivery and minimal range.


Excellent points on the acting! makes my thoughts come into focus, thanks.


----------



## Bronte (Dec 11, 2011)

After further review, it looks like it's a 16600 (older version of the Sea-Dweller) with no lug holes. Although I thought it had the new clasp, better shots in later episodes more clearly show what appears to be the old faux-link clasp. And Rolex manufactured the 16600 with and without lug holes in various iterations.

Think this is the one:





Also, the show isn't as bad as I made it out to be once you let it play out, although I haven't completed it.


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

To bring an old thread back, it looks like in episode 4 Bosch is wearing a chronograph of some type.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

It has to be a Sea Dweller looking at the size on his wrist. It looks too big to be a standard Sub.


----------



## BenE (May 12, 2009)

His audio system is awesome. I agree the watch is a SD.


----------



## arkstfan (Nov 7, 2015)

Season 2 I think is pretty good.


----------



## jimmer42 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm obviously not as refined as you folks as I thought series 1 was excellent, nearly as enjoyable as the books.......can't wait to start watching series 2


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

There is no HRV on the Rolex. 


David


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

There is also an interesting scene where Bosch expresses surprise that his partner can tell the dead victim's Rolex is real. Kind of strange given that Bosch wears what is presumably a real Rolex.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

jimmer42 said:


> I'm obviously not as refined as you folks as I thought series 1 was excellent, nearly as enjoyable as the books.......can't wait to start watching series 2


Me too! Although the actor isn't how I picture Harry in the books.


----------



## dwor (Jan 3, 2015)

jriley1520 said:


> There is also an interesting scene where Bosch expresses surprise that his partner can tell the dead victim's Rolex is real. Kind of strange given that Bosch wears what is presumably a real Rolex.


That seemed like a terrible line, thrown in by writers just to show that Bosch is a self-righteous 'connoisseur' who never misses an opportunity to act like a tosser towards his colleagues.

I doubt many of us could tell whether a Rolex was real or fake based on three seconds of staring at a rotting corpse from two metres away.

But then we don't live in Police Drama Television Land!


----------



## entex (Jan 30, 2012)

Sea Dweller or dateless Submariner


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

entex said:


> Sea Dweller or dateless Submariner


It doesn't have the HRV, so it isn't a Sea Dweller and it does have a date but no magnifier.

David


----------



## gnuyork (Aug 3, 2010)

jriley1520 said:


> There is also an interesting scene where Bosch expresses surprise that his partner can tell the dead victim's Rolex is real. Kind of strange given that Bosch wears what is presumably a real Rolex.


I thought the same. I just now googled his watch, should have known there was discussion on WUS -d). I thought it was an SD due to not seeing a cyclops. I'm halfway through season 2 now, I agree with some, very mediocre show, but entertaining enough to keep watching I guess. I'm on my rebound after finishing up the last season of House of Cards.

Also, much more importantly - I completely agree that his audio system is great. I actually had to pause the screen a few times to get a better look. I sort of wish they would do a full episode in his house, I'd watch it.

Happy Easter all (to those who celebrate).


----------



## locomarine (Mar 11, 2015)

Hmmmm so watching season 3 now. Only have gotten a few looks and haven't bothered to hit pause, but is he wearing a different watch this season? Looks like I saw some PCL's, or was it just my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Submariner 


Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

A rare instance when a Rolex is trumped by a sound system!


----------



## Stefano Lorenzo (Apr 10, 2016)

The watch is puzzling me as well, in season 3 you can clearly notice the polished center links. I did think it was a no date sub or sea dweller originally, but the PCL's are throwing me off.


----------



## Stefano Lorenzo (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Stefano Lorenzo (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Stefano Lorenzo (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Stefano Lorenzo (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Stefano Lorenzo (Apr 10, 2016)

also appears to be missing the pearl


----------



## Stefano Lorenzo (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## phillycheez (Mar 4, 2011)

I thought it was a fake sub. Fakes are usually used in TV shows. 

But if I were to guess. SD with PCLs. 


Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Stefano Lorenzo (Apr 10, 2016)

Yeah I am thinking it's a crappy SD fake with the wrong bracelet.


----------



## SirBarton (May 17, 2017)

Hey guys, I work on the show and can confirm it's a Rolex Submariner. My father is a watch guy and kept asking me what watch Titus wore so I checked with our props department. 

Also, Titus has confirmed this online via his twitter. I can't post a link, but if you search for his tweet about Harry's Kit you can see a picture of it along with his gun and other everyday carry.

-Mark


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Submariner, I think. Not many cops wear Rolex, perhaps, but Bosch has some money I think! Good taste as well.


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

Part of the character back story is that he has some money, but he is also retired special forces and a detective. I don't think a submariner or seadweller is "above his pay grade", especially an older one.


----------



## mike756 (Apr 27, 2009)

I think like a lot of movie props, it's just a mish-mash of whatever the director thinks is "cool". The most recent picts looks like a 116610 Sub with a 116710 GMT bracelet. Director probably wanted a little bit of "flare" on the Sub.

As for the series, I think it's a great series. Just started on Season 4.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

6 digit 116610 model indeed


----------



## donvegas (Apr 16, 2018)

How Fitting, I just finished Episode four of the new season and was wondering what bosch was wearing. Logged on here and saw this thread. Weird


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

phillycheez said:


> I thought it was a fake sub. Fakes are usually used in TV shows.
> 
> But if I were to guess. SD with PCLs.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Really? I would be suprised if that was the case.

I say this as watches are as much costume as the clothes. So watches actors wear are worn for the part and then returned. Some may be battered and worn having had many roles but fake? I would be suprised. Do you speak from first hand knowledge?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry to bring this back from the dead, but I'm currently watching season 5 and I can't wrap my head around the polished center links... it looks like a sub for sure (and not bulky enough to be a SD...) but the bracelet throws me off! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

donvegas said:


> How Fitting, I just finished Episode four of the new season and was wondering what bosch was wearing. Logged on here and saw this thread. Weird


I'm here for first episode from season one !


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

I’m interested in what Chief Irving is wearing. He changed watches after the first few seasons. The one I’m inquiring about looks to have a black dial with an orange circle at the 6 o’clock area. The bracelet reminds me of a Tag.


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Best I can do streaming


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

reeder1 said:


> Submariner, I think. Not many cops wear Rolex, perhaps, but Bosch has some money I think! Good taste as well.


I was a policeman for 25 years, for the last four I wore a GMT Master II virtually every day. Quite a few colleagues were into watches, Omegas were very popular.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I think the female captain was wearing a Cartier Tank, maybe a Santos.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Nikita70 said:


> View attachment 14985655
> 
> 
> Best I can do streaming


That looks like a Tiger Woods TAG Heuer Link. Thanks to the Calibre 11 site (limited editions are near the bottom): https://www.calibre11.com/ultimate-guide-tag-heuer-link/#


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

rxmar23 said:


> That looks like a Tiger Woods TAG Heuer Link. Thanks to the Calibre 11 site (limited editions are near the bottom): https://www.calibre11.com/ultimate-guide-tag-heuer-link/#


Nice comment; I came to post the same thing. The bracelet is very distinctive.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Season 6 is on Amazon Prime!

Might have changed the prop watch for this season, but it's definitely a Sub date now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

Then he has tiny wrists. It looks huge.


----------



## Stefano Lorenzo (Apr 10, 2016)

They definitely swapped prop watches this season. The polished center links are gone. It def looks like a date sub, although it does wear rather large on him.


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)

It looked huge on Bosch in some scenes, looking like it had a GMT bezel to my eye. But not so here in Season 6 Episode 2:


----------



## bkc2a (Jan 7, 2007)

Horatio said:


> It looked huge on Bosch in some scenes, looking like it had a GMT bezel to my eye. But not so here in Season 6 Episode 2:
> 
> View attachment 15048107


That deffently looks bigger than a sub. Maybe a dweller red with cyclops?


----------



## fourthirteen (Aug 27, 2017)

bkc2a said:


> That deffently looks bigger than a sub. Maybe a dweller red with cyclops?


I agree it wears bigger than a sub but I don't see the Dweller's gas release valve on the side...or maybe the photo resolution isn't sufficient. Anxious to see a good side shot.


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

Not a sub or a dweller — it has a triangular hour hand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blkmjkwmn (Jul 2, 2020)

Harpo said:


> Has anyone seen the Harry Bosch tv series? (Now on Amazon). This is based of the detective novels by Connelly which were really pretty good.
> 
> Anyway, Harry Bosch on the TV series can be seen sporting a dive watch -- does anyone know what it is? Brand? Make? tia,


Rolex Submariner


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

blkmjkwmn said:


> Rolex Submariner


Merci madame!


----------



## phillycheez (Mar 4, 2011)

I always thought it was a studio fake


----------



## Pstef123 (Mar 11, 2017)

Okapi001 said:


> Rolex Submariner.
> Much more interesting is his audio system. Marantz turntable, McIntosh tube amp, Ohm Walsh speakers.


Great taste in music, as well.


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Pstef123 said:


> Great taste in music, as well.


Agreed! Isn't John Coltrane one of the featured artists within the show?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pstef123 (Mar 11, 2017)

IAmScott said:


> Agreed! Isn't John Coltrane one of the featured artists within the show?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, Trane is well represented.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

Harpo said:


> Has anyone seen the Harry Bosch tv series? (Now on Amazon). This is based of the detective novels by Connelly which were really pretty good.
> 
> Anyway, Harry Bosch on the TV series can be seen sporting a dive watch -- does anyone know what it is? Brand? Make? tia,


LOve Bosch tv series


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

Harpo said:


> Excellent points on the acting! makes my thoughts come into focus, thanks.


Completely disagree Bosch is well acted and very entertaining ..and by the reviews on Amazon most people agree ...


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

SirBarton said:


> Hey guys, I work on the show and can confirm it's a Rolex Submariner. My father is a watch guy and kept asking me what watch Titus wore so I checked with our props department.
> 
> Also, Titus has confirmed this online via his twitter. I can't post a link, but if you search for his tweet about Harry's Kit you can see a picture of it along with his gun and other everyday carry.
> 
> -Mark


wow lucky you ...love the series ..


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

Love Bosch - great series. 

In one of the episodes in the last series (or last but one) they do a flashback to when he was a young cop and he was still wearing the same model
Submariner. I resisted pointing out the historical inaccuracy to my wife...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

I wonder if the pick of the DSSD for attire was just because Bosch (in real life) owns that piece and preferred it or if it was wardrobe folks that implemented it...


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Thought it was a sub/SD but then the center links look polished and it looks big so maybe dssd but then the bezel doesn't look ceramic...maybe gmt but I'm not sure...


----------



## wle (Sep 12, 2016)

BenE said:


> His audio system is awesome. I agree the watch is a SD.


maybe but about half the records he plays, are visibly warped


----------

